# Super precise Phillips head screwdiver source



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

I recently purchased ball bearing wheelsets from Accucraft for my 1:20.3 Jackson and Sharpe coaches.

It appears that I need a REALLY, REALLY tiny and SUPER precise Phillips head screwdriver to disassemble the trucks in order to change out the wheelsets.


The imports from Harbor Freight, etc and available at local hardware and warehouse stores (Lowes, Home Depot) appear to be too crudely made to do the job without trashing the screws.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Call your local Snap-on dealer.
They have a very nice 4 piece mini screw driver set for $40 that includes a #0 and a #1 phillips and standard slot screw drivers.
You can't buy a better set.

Ron


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You bring up a great point Jeff. 

A prime example is the pocket screw drivers you get free at the trade shows. While the straight blade works ok, the phillips heads are not hardened and are plain worthless on anything remotely tight. 

Even tools at Sears, NAPA and other retail outlets know for top rated tools. They all now have discount quality tools. You go to Sears, and while they still have their top grade USA made tools, be ware of the low cost stuff made in China. 

Snap-On, Mac and some of the other proffessional tool companies may not have went down this path yet, but it's to your best interest to ask if the tool you are being offered is their best grade.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Take a look at Whia Tools, they have several SAE and Metric tool sets available. http://www.wihatools.com/

Also look at tools that abound in the RC Model Helicopters, Aero, Cars and Boat world, they have a WIDE selection of tool offerings, precision tools are required for these models too!

Michael


----------



## Santa Fe Rick (Jul 31, 2011)

I second the recommendation for Wiha tools.I have been using these for more than 20 years and have not had a single failure.Worth every penny! 

Ricky


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

To get a "precise fit" you will need to know which type of screw slot it is... Phillips, CrossPoint, Plus+, Posi-drive, etc. They are all different and some will more easily destroy the head of the screw than others, depending on what type the screw is.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Also JS (Japanese standard phillips). Most of the philip screws in the Asian imports are JS.
Don't rule out Moody tools as well. They make a 2.2MM nutdriver needed for Accu freight trucks. Wiha doesn't.

http://www.moodytools.com/MTI_Browse_4.html


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Randy, 

The Kobalt brand tools at Lowes are manufactured by the same manufacturer that USED TO manufacture all the tools sold under the CRAFTSMAN name. I have some of the Kobalt brand and they are good tools. 

Bob C.


----------



## Santa Fe Rick (Jul 31, 2011)

Moody is a great tool line too.Extremely well made and made in the USA too ! 
Ricky


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Ricky,
That links to a 2.2mm made by Moody, like I stated.
Wiha does not make one. I have almost every precision Wiha tool made, both standard and metric.
Moody also makes a 6 pack of JIS phillips if any one is interested. There always on e-bay, search Moody tools to see what they look like.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe Accucraft could recomend the correct one???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I buy a Phillips screwdriver no matter what size I touch the tip to my grinder. Just enough to flatten it. This makes it seat in the screw better when I use it.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
JIS Phillips have a flattened tip. You simply made your own. But size 00 or 0 might be too small for your method. 

Tip: For those deep seated USA loco screws, I use an extended length JIS with a magnetic tip. I also have a magnetizer which I frequently run the tip thru.
Wiha makes a set of long precision Phillips just right for those screws. Slender enough to go between the sideframes and motor block on those USA geeps.

Paul,
Accu does have a set of the tiny nutdrivers, including a 2.2 mm. I'm not sure if they have precision Phillips.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Order from McMaster-Carr. All of their stuff is superior across the board.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My Eye Doctor's office had keychains with a tiny flat head and phillips head screwdriver hidden in an attached tube for $3 this morning. 

I haven't used an expensive set of screwdrivers on any of the coaches I converted. My small set is a 6-pce precision (!) set by Omega, that I think I got from Micromark years ago.


----------

